# Sperrung eines users



## Aka-Aka (3 Februar 2005)

Wie lange bleiben einem die PNs an und von einem user erhalten, der gesperrt ist und kann ich dem user PNs schreiben, während er gesperrt ist? (hat sich erledigt, ich habe gerade gesehen, dass die wohl ungelesen in meinem Postausgang bleiben)
Dies ist kein Kommentar zur Sperrung des users, sondern eine eher technische Frage, die im übrigen mit der an Heiko schon mal gestellten Frage nach der Möglichkeit des Speicherns von PNs zusammen hängt.
Ich würde viel dafür geben, _alle_ pns komplett speichern zu können (extern).
Oder kann mir jemand was basteln, wie man das automatisieren kann?


----------



## Heiko (3 Februar 2005)

Der User wurde im vorliegenden Fall für einen Monat gesperrt. In dieser Zeit bleiben seine PN alle erhalten und auch privat, werden von mir also nicht gelesen. Die Speicherzeit für PN ist ja eh nicht begrenzt.
Die Sperrung bezieht sich aktuell nur darauf, dass sich der User nicht mit seinem Account anmelden kann.

Ich habe schon öfter an einer Exportfunktion für PN gebastelt. Das Problem dabei ist, dass die PN beim Absender der PN gespeichert werden. Als Folge muß jeder User geprüft werden, ob er nicht eine Nachricht an Dich geschickt hat. Ich habe schon eine praktikable Lösung, die wird aber erst umgesetzt wenn die Contentseiten umgestellt wurden. Also frühestens Ende kommender Woche.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Februar 2005)

danke, das wäre für mich eine unglaubliche Erleichterung!


----------



## Heiko (3 Februar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> danke, das wäre für mich eine unglaubliche Erleichterung!


Dir ist vielleicht schon aufgefallen, dass ich bereits vor Wochen die maximale Anzahl der PN auf unglaubliche Werte hochgesetzt habe (1.000 gesendete, 750 in der Inbox, 750 gespeicherte). Das war die Konsequenz aus den Exportproblemen.
Insgesamt sind knapp 40.000 PN verschickt worden. Gespeichert sind momentan davon noch knapp 23.000.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (3 März 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> wurde im vorliegenden Fall für einen Monat gesperrt



Dann dürfen wir den user ab heute ja wieder begrüßen.

Welcome back!


----------



## Heiko (3 März 2005)

Richtig. Der User wurde wieder aktiv geschaltet.


----------

